# Name our new hybrid.



## elapid68 (Jun 17, 2006)

Looking for a name for our newest baby, any suggestions????


----------



## junglemad (Jun 17, 2006)

it looks like an Air Mullet


----------



## davidfbarnes (Jun 17, 2006)

How about Batfink? No reason, other than thats what came to mind.....


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 17, 2006)

how about CGI!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 17, 2006)

what about 
BoB


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 17, 2006)

Puniceus volaticus lacerta


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Jun 17, 2006)

is that real what is it?


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd name the cute li'l fella 'Adobe" :wink:


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 17, 2006)

I.Like.Stuff said:


> is that real what is it?



Of corse it's real ! :roll:


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 17, 2006)

I.Like.Stuff said:


> is that real what is it?



It's a Bat-Tongued Lizard Dragon... Found exclusively around where you live actually...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 17, 2006)

Do they come in green?


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 17, 2006)

i'd like a blue breeding pair lol


----------



## mertle (Jun 17, 2006)

Would love a breeding pair! 

Great job on that!! you are tallented!


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jun 17, 2006)

timmy_crabb said:


> how about CGI!


How about bloody awesome CGI!!!

I would love to see some other renders of it in different poses with full body shots. Excellent!!

What software was used to create it?


----------



## Memphis_Tank (Jun 17, 2006)

Lets call it......Brrrrrrr ha ha ha ha ha. I new my day would come Col LMAO


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 17, 2006)

it looks so fake
can it fly??


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 17, 2006)

SnakeWrangler said:


> timmy_crabb said:
> 
> 
> > how about CGI!
> ...



I wish I could claim it as my own creation but alas, sadly I have to say a mate in the U.S emailed it to me.
Photoshop was used to bring this little fella to "life"


----------



## Rennie (Jun 17, 2006)

Does it breath fire? :wink: 
Very nice though


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats the species code i cant find it? :wink:


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 17, 2006)

its chinnpokemon! 

Gotta catch them all


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 19, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 21, 2006)

oh so it is fake


----------



## Jason (Jun 21, 2006)

id go with drac


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 21, 2006)

wats IMO


----------



## jessop (Jun 21, 2006)

IMO in my opinion
LMAO laughing my ar*e off


----------



## jordo (Jun 21, 2006)

www.worth1000.com :wink:


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 21, 2006)

> I wish I could claim it as my own creation but alas, sadly I have to say a mate in the U.S emailed it to me.



So that's where he got it from, I didn't even think to ask him  
Just went and had a look, there's some very talented people out there.


----------

